# Ocean layer MP soap



## shimmersoap (May 14, 2016)

This soap is for someone who has worked with MP before and knows a little about layering.

                              Ocean Layers
                   3 oz. white MP soap base
                   1 oz. clear MP soap base
                   2 drops tranquil waters (from EBB)
                   2 drops Sea Breeze (from EBB)
                   2 drops Non bleeding blue liquid soap color

                    Rectangle soap mold

 Cut up and melt the clear soap for 15-30 seconds. Add the blue color and the sea breeze fragrance. Pour into mold. Spray with rubbing alcohol, and wait 15 minute for a soap skin to set up.

 Then, melt the white soap and add the tranquil waters scent. Pour.


----------



## shoresoap (May 19, 2016)

I add another layer to mine - the sandy bottom with oatmeal. People love it!


----------



## shimmersoap (May 20, 2016)

Really? Wow! I have only tried the recipe once for mothers day for my mom. She loved it but she loves most every soap i made. Can i see it?


----------



## shoresoap (Oct 11, 2016)

Shimmer
Here's my beach bar.


----------



## snappyllama (Oct 20, 2016)

Pretty!


----------



## lsg (Oct 21, 2016)

Shoresoap, It does look like the layers of the ocean.


----------



## shunt2011 (Oct 21, 2016)

Very pretty!


----------



## SunRiseArts (Feb 27, 2017)

So pretty!  I made a similar one once.  I love the "butt naked" scent!


----------



## jules92207 (Feb 27, 2017)

So cute!


----------



## cherrycoke216 (Feb 28, 2017)

Very adorable! I love the ocean scene idea!


----------

